
Gabriel García Márquez, Literary Pioneer, Dies at 87 - antr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/books/gabriel-garcia-marquez-literary-pioneer-dies-at-87.html?_r=0&assetType=nyt_now&gwh=570AEB18E30D9E2DEB245EFDC150909D&gwt=regi&assetType=nyt_now
======
simonsarris
Oh my. A paragon of magical realism and my second favorite author. Rest in
peace.

Liking storytelling alone is sometimes not enough to like Marquez, you have to
love language too. He uses (some might say abuses) language to impact his
storytelling, often using incredibly long, convoluted sentences to weave his
narrative. It can be hard to follow, sometimes intentionally, but I find it
enormously _satisfying_ to read and follow along with his brain. Like slowly
drinking a maple syrup of words.

One of the best examples is the first 15 or so[1] pages of Autumn of the
Patriarch[2], where the narrator winds this thread of what has happened
slowly, using sentences that span pages, until you realize a shift from what
has happened to a sort of what is about to happen. Then a fist slams on the
table and the realization strikes you that the first part of the description
was a kind of set up, this beautiful ruse. I wish I could be more descriptive
but it would give away the delight. It's a great book about terror and
despotism.

Marquez is not the kind of thing you can read in a noisy environment. At least
I can't. I adore him so much. I could write a eulogy for days.

If you've never read him, please take a moment to read one of my favorite
short stories, _A Very Old Man With Enormous Wings_

[http://simonsarris.com/lit/a-very-old-man-with-enormous-
wing...](http://simonsarris.com/lit/a-very-old-man-with-enormous-wings)

(I've hosted a copy of it (and many more short stories) for ages because most
of the copies on the web are plagued with ads and miserable formatting)

If One Hundred Years of Solitude seems too long for you, I urge you to look
into some of his very excellent shorter books, such as Autumn but also Of Love
and Other Demons[3] and Love in the Time of Cholera.[4]

(Chronicle of a Death Foretold is even shorter, but I do not recommend it as
the first Marquez book you read!)

[1] It could be the first 10 or 30 pages, it's been several years, but I am
certain it's one of the better (and shorter) examples of his style.

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/dp/0060882867](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0060882867)

[3] [http://www.amazon.com/dp/1400034922](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1400034922)

[4] [http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307389731](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307389731)

~~~
miked
> Rest in peace.

I, on the other hand, hope that the three men that Marquez's close friend
Castro had executed for trying to get to the US on a boat will rest in peace.
Not to mention all the dissidents who died in his prisons.

Marquez lived in Cuba and for decades witnessed the daily suffering and
poverty of the Cuban people. The endless monitoring of Castro's secret police.
The constant rationing of basic necessities (though not for Castro or Marquez,
who lived lives of luxury).

He was a master of writing about the lives of the people of Latin America. But
he walked the streets of Havana, saw what anyone could see, and never wrote
about any of that. Perhaps he was too busy sharing a fine repast with Fidel
and Raul to get around to it.

~~~
Uhhrrr
I have no love for Castro (maybe some contempt), but I think Marquez here is
approximately as culpable as Shostakovich, which is to say not. He was a
writer, not a reporter, and if we try to pull an artist down to the level of
politics it's a lose-lose if we're successful.

~~~
mcguire
On one hand, I largely agree with you, about the utility of holding someone
responsible for what they _didn 't_ do, which would have been at great
personal cost.

On the other hand, I believe Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn would like to have a word
with you. Out back, in the alley.

------
rjtavares
“Many years later, in front of the firing squad, colonel Aureliano Buendía
would remember that distant afternoon his father took him to see ice."

Best opening line of a book ever. RIP.

~~~
sahhhm
Not to be pedantic, but the Rabassa translation reads: "Many years later, as
he faced the firing squad, Colonel Aureliano Buendía was to remember that
distant afternoon when his father took him to discover ice."

~~~
psychometry
Prefacing pedantry with "not to be pedantic" doesn't make what you're about to
say not pedantic.

~~~
sahhhm
Fair enough. My intention was to avoid attacking the original quotation while
still maintaining the actual translation.

------
maceo
Let's not forget that GGM was a life-long socialist and a supporter of the
Cuban revolution.

He spent many years living and Cuba and he considered Castro to be one of his
best friends. He was a firm supporter of Chavez, and looked forward to the day
that Simon Bolivar's idea of a united Pan-America would be realized. Because
of this, he was prohibited from entering the US during the Reagan
administration.

As much as I love his works of fiction, my favorite book of his is the first
volume of his autobiography, Living to Tell The Tale. I've been patiently
waiting for news about volume 2 and 3 ever since the first one came out in
2002. I have never heard anything about these -- whether they were ever
written remains a mystery. RIP to a magnificent man who brought so much pride
to the people of our scarred continent.

~~~
ballard
If I had a hundred up votes button that could only be used once, I would have
pressed it now.

------
russell
"One Hundred Years of Solitude" was the only book that everyone in my family
ever read, me, my wife and my three kids.

"Mr. García Márquez, who received the Nobel Prize for Literature in 1982,
wrote fiction rooted in a mythical Latin American landscape of his own
creation, but his appeal was universal. His books were translated into dozens
of languages. He was among a select roster of canonical writers — Dickens,
Tolstoy and Hemingway among them — who were embraced both by critics and by a
mass audience." from the article.

But the article doesnt begin to do the book justice. The mythology is
Colombian but it all is real to the reader. It is very worthwnile to read One
Hundred Years along with a literary biography of Marquez. It was a wonderful
experience for me. BTW my taste is purely science fiction.

------
tdees40
My favorite Marquez story is that he never used adverbs ending in -mente, so
he called his English language translator (Edith Grossman) and requested that
she not use any adverbs ending in -ly.

~~~
nardi
Hahaha. Definitely different in English. Adverbs I can think of in English
that don't end in -ly: Fast, slow, quick, well. That's all I've got off the
top of my head.

------
chimeracoder
I read six of Garcia Márquez's stories in school - my favorite was "The
Handsomest Drowned Man in the World"[0] ("El Ahogado más Hermoso del Mundo").
If you're looking to get a taste of his writing but don't have time to read an
entire book, this short story captures his style very well.

In a similar vein is "An Old Man with Very Enormous Wings" [1] ("Un señor muy
viejo con unas alas enormes"), which was referenced in R.E.M's music video for
"Losing My Religion[2]

[0] [https://hutchinson-
page.wikispaces.com/file/view/The_Most_Ha...](https://hutchinson-
page.wikispaces.com/file/view/The_Most_Handsome_Drowned_Man.pdf)

[1]
[http://www.ndsu.edu/pubweb/~cinichol/CreativeWriting/323/Mar...](http://www.ndsu.edu/pubweb/~cinichol/CreativeWriting/323/MarquezManwithWings.htm)

[2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-
UzXIQ5vw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw)

------
r4pha
I absolutely adore this man. I was lucky to be given a portuguese-translated
copy of "one hundred years of solitude" at the age of 16. I read it back then
and loved the story itself and specially the beautiful writing style. About
four or five years later I read it again in the original (even though I don't
speak spanish very well) and was even more amazed about the beauty of it and
about how _my_ interpretation of it changed. I loved everything I have ever
read from him, but I loved "one hundred years" so much I even feel ashamed of
trying to use my own words to describe it.

------
paul_f
Can someone provide a quick summary of what was it that made Marquez so
prominent? I had not know much about him at all.

FYI, if like me, you have trouble accessing the article, and using Chrome,
right-click and open in an incognito window.

~~~
stplsd
He's “a man terribly pleased to have hobnobbed with so many Presidents and
Archbishops”

He opened the flood gates of saccharine magic realism which haunts Latin
America literature to this day.

~~~
slurry
Disagree, but upvoted.

Magical realism in general and Garcia Marquez in particular are more
critically problematic than many realize.

I don't think this thread should gloss over that entirely, even if the tone of
objection is unlovely.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Nah, you're both wrong, and what's worse, you're holding strawmans. Not the
time and place for this, my dudes.

~~~
ballard
Yup. Speaking ill of the dead is awful.

------
KhalilK
His books were part of my adolescence, but "One Hundred Years of Solitude" was
the essence of my formal education, I am sad he died but I am utterly glad
he's lived.

~~~
stplsd
I am indifferent that he died and I hate to say this, but it should have been
better to literature if he never existed as writer.

~~~
DonGateley
If you so "hate to say this" why have you said it twice in this thread?

------
nfc
RIP. I felt a shock when I discovered this when I woke up. He is probably the
author that has influenced me more strongly in my literary tastes. Gabo wasn't
just a great writer but loved by many in spanish speaking countries. His
mastery of the prose and outstanding ability on his craft are laudable but
Gabo was as well a great person. A friend had the chance to meet him in the
context of his PhD, I guess I'll forever envy her for that.

Being this my first HN comment (thanks Gabo for the strength) I'll go all out
with a second unrelated part of the comment, less emotionally charged but
perhaps more HN-like:

There are many comments in the thread about the translation of the first
sentence of "One Hundred Years of Solitude". Translating is such a hard task,
there is no way part of the meaning/subtleties will not be lost in it since
languages are not one to one. And even if we get to pass most of the meaning
keeping the flow will be so hard except for very similar languages
(spanish/portuguese). What is an impossible problem for computers is one as
well for translators, we can only hope they give as a tasty human take on the
task. I wonder if one day automatic translations of literary works will have a
"style" options to simulate different translator sensibilities or we will
settle for a winner-algorithm takes all the translations.

Something more I'd like to share, I'm very curious if other people feel the
same because part of my homemade theory of the language depends on this :).
I'm lucky enough to read high level literature in different languages, however
even if I can appreciate it, the pleasure I experience while reading Spanish
is in a different level. Somehow a similar experience happens while talking, I
feel more strongly bound to spanish in a very subtle way, it's not something I
usually notice, just on some occasions. I only started learning languages
after 8. A possible reason is how the brain gets bound to words and language
when very young, another is that I have lived more emotional experiences in
that language. The second hypothesis would have to explain why I do not feel
that way in french even if I've lived in Paris 10 years. Obviously one case
study, apply a grain of salt ;)

------
dvidsilva
I'm so 'proud' to see this here, hard to think of something to say so I'll put
one of my fav quotes from him:

"She discovered with great delight that one does not love one's children just
because they are one's children but because of the friendship formed while
raising them."

~~~
__david__
I've never heard of this man before, nor read any of his books, but that is an
_excellent_ quote.

------
jpdlla
My first favorite novel in spanish was of GGM, "Relato de un náufrago"(The
Story of a Shipwrecked Sailor). Many don't know but the full title is actually
"Relato de un náufrago que estuvo diez días a la deriva en una balsa sin comer
ni beber, que fue proclamado héroe de la patria, besado por las reinas de la
belleza y hecho rico por la publicidad, y luego aborrecido por el gobierno y
olvidado para siempre."(The Story of a Shipwrecked Sailor: Who Drifted on a
Liferaft for Ten Days Without Food or Water, Was Proclaimed a National Hero,
Kissed by Beauty Queens, Made Rich Through Publicity, and Then Spurned by the
Government and Forgotten for All Time.)

------
interpares
Here is a great interview with him in The Paris Review [1]. I love when he
says,

"It always amuses me that the biggest praise for my work comes for the
imagination, while the truth is that there’s not a single line in all my work
that does not have a basis in reality. The problem is that Caribbean reality
resembles the wildest imagination."

I know the Caribbean very well and could not agree more.

[1] [http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/3196/the-art-of-
fic...](http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/3196/the-art-of-fiction-
no-69-gabriel-garcia-marquez)

------
camus2
As a programmer and a poetry/book lover, it is sad news, plrease have a 5min
break from whatever code you are writing(on your free time of course) to check
this author out!

------
deckardt
This is one of the reasons I keep reading Hacker News. It's a great source for
cutting-edge tech news; more importantly, it's also a great source for
important news.

~~~
erikig
I agree but as I read this I had a morbid thought - I'm posing it wondering if
anyone else relates. I couldn't help but think, now that he's dead I can dig
into his works without the fear of being overrun by his output. It is as
though death has given me a little bit of an upper hand.

I think I should go to bed.

------
3am
Oh no... GGM was an underappreciated author in non-spanish speaking world (in
spite of wonderful, gift translators... he was just an intrinsically difficult
author to translate because of the poetic quality of his writing IMHO). Cien
Anos de Soledad was one of the first non-trivial, non-english books I read.
RIP.

edit: okay, removed 'really'.. I think he was underappreciated on a popular
level, even though he was very well appreciated on a critical level.

~~~
igravious
Do you think so? He's rated very highly in the Anglosphere I would have
thought, he won the Nobel prize for lit. and witness the NY Times obit. here.

------
noname123
Can someone tell me what is the theme of "One Hundred Years of Solitude" as
applied to modern society? I read the book awhile ago and appreciated greatly
the various character sketches.

Unfortunately, the literary criticism that I sought out back then at liberal
arts college, focused mostly on the metaphor of the European colonialism on
Latin America (industrialization of the town with the rubber-plant, and the
subsequent massacre of the residents after some kind of rubber-plant
revolution, consequences of military rule and violent overthrows as embodied
by Colonel Buendia and circular nature of the history, Spanish colonialism
past long felt after Latin America became independent).

Tbh, I'm not really interested in the whole multiculturalism and ethnic
studies rehashing the white guilt trope. However, I find the obsession of the
various characters fascinating, the scientific obsession of the original
patriach that eventually descended into madness, Colonel Buendia making little
gold fishes, the incestuous natures of the whole family, some ethereal nympho
character that doesn't speak a word and then one day transcend to haven much
to the horror of the venerable matriarch. What is your interpretation of the
book?

~~~
huherto
I cannot do a literary critique. But I can tell you that when I was 17, I
started reading "One hundred years of solicitude" and couldn't stop until I
finished the whole book. I felt enchanted, it is a feeling that I never had
either before or after. I read it in Spanish, (my native tongue) so your
mileage may vary.

~~~
ryanpardieck
I think sometimes it is OK to be simply enchanted. (Well I think it's always
OK, but ...) I tend to favor literary "analysis" that dwells on that feeling
of enchantment, tries to explain it to an extent, and sometimes even re-create
that feeling. I'm not sure an overarching "meaning" is always really needed.

For several years I followed the mailing lists dedicated to several of my
favorite authors, and at the same time took literature classes at university.
Both were great, but I'll always consider those mailing lists my "real"
education in literature. University was mostly good for learning to write a
certain kind of essay, and how to read in ways that are valued by tenured
professors (which isn't exactly a bad thing--these are smart, interesting
people).

~~~
noname123
> University was mostly good for learning to write a certain kind of essay,
> and how to read in ways that are valued by tenured professors.

Not to be pedantic, but what specific value did you find in academic literary
critique? My personal experience in University wasn't very positive. I found
most books/papers to be derivative or more of a documentation of humanities
people's self-referential knowledge (e.g., explaining all of the literary
(Grego-Roman, Biblical and Celtic) allusions and historical context in
"Ulysses"; and therefore, all of these allusions fit in this grand theory of
{Hegelian Dialectic, Post-modernity}).

IMO, it kind of defeats the purpose of literature if one has to be so well
versed in the Western cannon or whatever cannon to appreciate a narrative
which ultimately conveys a human experience. A humanities grad student once
explained to me that in literary analysis, the creativity is "in the
interpretation as opposed to the creation for the author." I don't understand
why in a subjective experience as literature, why an academic's word is then
more valuable than mine or a monkey's. But I'm curious why you have a
different perspective as for why professors in humanities have good
perspective on literature.

~~~
ryanpardieck
Well, I'm not sure I have as strong of a position on this as I should. The way
literature is talked about in university isn't really the way I would ever
prefer to talk about literature really, but it was enlightening in the same
way that doing anything strenuous outside of your comfort zone can be
enlightening. The essays themselves, if you had a demanding prof, could be an
excellent chance to practice analytical thinking and learn to compose your
thoughts on paper.

In general, I don't think there's a compelling reason why Writing Composition
has to be tied so closely to Literature. And really of the two most demanding
essay-writing profs I had, only one taught literature. (The other taught
symbolic logic and a Frege/Russell/Wittgenstein seminar I took.)

You're right that most the essays are derivative and bad, but I think that's
general to all writing--fiction, non-fiction, academic writing, whatever. It's
all usually derivative and bad because it's really hard to make something that
isn't. And while there is a taste for those name-dropping "look what I've
read" essays, I never had a prof that didn't also appreciate a tight, close
reading. I always stuck to close reading anyway, as I suspect most people on
this forum would. (It feels less bullshitty to look at one or two small things
extremely closely, than to fling around loose references to god knows what
theories and famous names.)

It's interesting that your friend said that. I'm not sure I understand
completely what is meant by that, but here's my personal take on it: I think
literary criticism should be subject to the same scrutiny that the original
literary texts are. And if a work doesn't partake of creative exuberance* like
an excellent novel or poem might, then I can't really be bothered to care
about it. I think literature should respond in kind. Some criticism does this,
and is breathtaking in the same way reading Whitman, e.g., can be
breathtaking. Bloom's little book Anxiety of Influence, for example, is
something I found beautiful and strange in a way I had never before
encountered.

I don't think academic literary critics really see what they do as an artform
necessarily, so my view is probably a very marginal one, and one they might
scoff at. I don't even know of a sub-discipline that promotes criticism-as-
artform, so maybe I'm just weird. Probably weird.

In the end I try to take a soft stance on this because I want to leave room
for the idea that other people may enjoy things that I don't. I would never
talk about literature the way they do outside of the pressures of "academic
success," but perhaps they find it to be genuinely thrilling. If so, I'm only
happy for them, and wish them the best. Many of them had an obvious passion
for literature, including one prof who was completely looney-tunes for
Shakespeare. :-) And that's nothing but delightful.

* - which isn't to imply there need be an exuberant style.

------
kartikkumar
A deeply thoughtful literary great, to rank among the likes of Dickens,
Cervantes and Dostoyevsky in my mind. Love in the Time of Cholera changed me,
just like Crime and Punishment did. It affected me more than any other book
has. At the time of my life when I read it, I felt that it spoke to my
personal sensibilities. I followed that up with Memories of My Melancholy
Whores, which I honestly think is his absolute masterpiece.

Gracias Señor García Márquez.

------
anuraj
I read Marquez's master piece '100 Years of Solitude' in my native language
Malayalam 25 years ago and it got etched into my mind forever. In the next 2-3
years I read almost all the works of Marquez available in English. Later a lot
more Latin American Authors including Borges, Huan Rulfo, Carpentier, Manuel
Puig, Fuentes,Cortazar, Paz etc. became popular among the reading public in my
region, but GGM was the one who started it all and remains one of my favourite
writers of 20th century. Have a feeling that Marquez' did his best in the
short story genre - despite his reputation as a novelist.

It is a coincidence that one of the first magical realist novels of my mother
tongue - 'Khazakinte Ithihasam (Legends of Khazak)' also got published almost
at the same time as '100 years of Solitude' was being published in Spanish and
both works present highly resplendent and almost spiritual language and
journeys (almost untranslatable).

Opening line of 'Legends of Khazak'\- 'When the bus finally reached Kooman
Kavu, the place did not seem unfamiliar to Ravi'.

~~~
nfc
It has always struck me how Magic Realism seems to be so prevalent in the
literary tradition of such distant and otherwise unrelated areas as South
America and India.

I am no expert in any of the fields that could try to provide an answer to
this so I'm unable to provide a data-backed explanation. All the explanations
I can think about are quite "magic realists" so better suited for a short
story than for hacker news ;)

------
ch4s3
And now we may never know why Mario Vargas Llosa punched him in the face.

~~~
gone35
Well we kind of know some details at least[1]:

 _Mario strayed. He fell in love with a beautiful Swedish air stewardess whom
he met while travelling. He left his wife and moved to Stockholm.

Distraught, his wife Patricia went to see her husband's best friend, Gabriel.
After discussing the matter with his wife, Mercedes, he advised Patricia to
divorce Mario. And then he consoled her. No one else quite knows what form
this consolation took... Eventually Mario returned to his wife, who told him
of Gabriel's advice to her, and of his consolation._

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2010/10/the-
nobe...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2010/10/the-nobel-is-the-
best-revenge.html)

~~~
ch4s3
I actually asked Llosa about it when he spoke at my college about seven years
ago. His reply was something along the line of, "I don't talk about that."

------
maceo
In his autobiography he tells a story I love.

While writing 100 Years of Solitude he listened to The Beatles' A Hard Day
Night album on repeat. After the book was published he received a letter from
a group of Mexican college students who asked him if he was listening to A
Hard Day's Night when writing the book, because they felt the album in his
words.

~~~
vanessarp
What a nice story, thanks for sharing. Which autobiography is this one you are
talking about? I loved 100 Years of Solitude...

~~~
sateesh
I think probably OP is referring to "Living to Tell the Tale" which is the
only autobiographical work Marquez wrote.

------
jortiz81
Many people in the US, when asked about Colombia, think of negative things;
drugs, etc. Also, down in Colombia, the Caribbean coast was often looked down
upon by those from the capital -- seen mainly as uneducated people with
strange customs and a different way of talking. Gabriel Garcia Marquez
uplifted not only the image of Colombia world-wide, but also the image and
culture of the Caribbean coast. I am proud that my family is from that region
and he made me proud to tell the world that I am Colombian. May he rest in
Peace.

Also, I think this quote (from an article in NPR) sums up why he's so admired
in Latin America:

"Garcia Marquez is speaking about all the people who are marginal to history,
who have not had a voice. He gives a voice to all those who died. He gives a
voice to all those who are not born yet. He gives a voice to Latin America."

------
Myrmornis
The spanish department at Princeton was kind enough to let me take a Spanish
class while a visiting post-doc. It was great for learning Spanish. But it was
so, so painful to see the sorts of pretentious bullshit that the
undergraduates were inspired to produce by reading pieces by Marquez, and
other South American authors writing in the "magical realist" style. I
remember enjoying "Love in the Time of Cholera", and I am sure Marquez himself
was great, but in general that sort of crap is exactly what you don't want
your children wasting their time studying at university, and potentially
misdirecting their professional lives thereafter through an underapprecation
of the fact that there is aesthetic beauty in actual real stuff and facts
about how the world really works.

------
noname123
OT but tangential any magical realism authors to read? So far, I got Marquez,
Jorge Louis Borges and Murakami. And preferably recommendation should be good
to provide philosophical consolation to a code monkey worker-bee in the
capitalist society.

~~~
rimantas
_Master and Margarita_ by Bulgakov? Not sure if it is considered a work of
magic realism, but elements are there for sure.

~~~
Jacqued
This.

One of the very best books of the century, by an often underappreciated
author. When I first read it I didn't know Bulgakov and was amazed that such
an interesting and beautiful novel could exist.

And yes, it is generally associated with magical realism as far as I know,
although more loosely.

\- Adolfo Bioy Casares, a friend of Borges' and another great argentine
writer. See Diary of the War of the Pig

\- Italo Calvino, an Italian writer whose writings you may find of interest in
a smiliar (although more wondrous) vein

------
iraikov
His writing was like poetry and song, all in one. Second best opening after "A
Hundred Years of Solitude":

"It was inevitable: the scent of bitter almonds always reminded him of the
fate of unrequited love. Dr. Juvenal Urbino noticed it as soon as he entered
the still darkened house where he had hurried on an urgent call to attend a
case that for him had lost all urgency many years before. The Antillean
refugee Jeremiah de Saint-Amour, disabled war veteran, photographer of
children, and his most sympathetic opponent in chess, had escaped the torments
of memory with the aromatic fumes of gold cyanide."

------
rafaelvega
I once met this american guy who told me in fluent spanish that he went and
studied the spanish language after reading one of GGM's books because he
wanted to read it in it's original language.

------
jmadsen
Much of what I read of his was in Spanish, a second language for me, but even
so I could see his command of language was incredible.

Things like, in "Relato de un náufrago", the story teller has emotional ups
and downs each chapter - and García Márquez carefully chose ___words_ __that
sounded emotionally up or down, giving a sense of rising and falling on waves
through the whole story.

That, detected by someone whose Spanish was "solid" at best - what a joy it
must be for a native to read.

------
mcguire
" _In his novels and stories, storms rage for years, flowers drift from the
skies, tyrants survive for centuries, priests levitate and corpses fail to
decompose. And, more plausibly, lovers rekindle their passion after a half-
century apart._ "

"Less plausibly"! _" Less plausibly"!_

Geeze. Someone needs to teach these goobs to write.

------
Narretz
Coincidentially, a few weeks ago I put Marquez on my to-read list. Bein a
native German, my first choice was naturally the German translation. English
wouldn't be a problem though, so I wonder which one I should choose. Granted,
in the end the books shouldn't suffer a lot from translating.

------
jseip
100 years of solitude will stand as one of the world's greatest literary works
for the next ~1000 years. RIP GGM

------
loladesoto
“Do not allow me to forget you” ― Gabriel Garcí­a Márquez

(we won't forget you)

------
psantacr
Gracias por todo Gabo!

